# Shrimp Cocktail



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to a birthday party on Saturday. They had this huge bowl of shrimp cocktail. It was just like the kind you get from a Mexican restaurant except better. I know it had shrimp, diced onions, diced cilantro, diced avocado and tomato juice. 

After the party the bowl was over half full. I guess people were afraid to eat it or something. I figure they thought it may be hot but it wasn't. They missed out. They send me home with a tupperware bowl full of it.

Anyone have a recipe for the Mexican shrimp cocktail?

Darin


----------

